# Pressemeldung Zebco



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2004)

*Pressemeldung 1/280604, Zebco:*

*Quantum-Brandungsangler topp-platziert bei der WM*
Tostedt. 
Bei der Weltmeisterschaft im Brandungsfischen 2004 waren die beiden Kieler Quantum-Teamangler Uwe Sauer (4.) und Constanze Jarchow (6.) die jeweils best-platzierten Deutschen bei den Herren beziehungsweise bei den Damen.
Bei der von der „National Federation of Sea Anglers” ausgerichteten WM vom 25.09. bis 3.10. in Weymouth (England) wurde am berühmten Chesil Beach gefischt, der für die Engländer so etwas wie das „Wembley Stadion“ des Brandungsfischen ist. Es wurden hier vier Wertungsdurchgänge ausgetragen mit je vier Stunden Angelzeit, eine Rute mit maximal drei Haken war erlaubt. Im Training und im Wettkampf zusammen fingen alleine die deutschen Teilnehmer 16 verschiedene (!) Fischarten.

Bis zum Eintritt der Dunkelheit war vornehmlich das Angeln auf Hornhecht angesagt, etwas ungewohnt für die deutschen Teilnehmer. Danach jedoch kamen die Dogfische (eine kleine Haifischart) in Ufernähe, und bei dieser Angelei machten die Deutschen dann wieder Boden gut, den sie gegenüber anderen Teams bei der Hornhechtangelei eingebüßt hatten. Das Herren-Team erreichte so am Ende immerhin mit dem 3. Rang bei 12 teilnehmenden Teams einen Podiumsplatz, die Damen verpassten diesen bei insgesamt 9 Mannschaften nur knapp. 

Mannschaft Herren:
1.	England
2.	Frankreich
3.	Deutschland
4.	Wales

Mannschaft Damen:
1.	England
2.	Portugal
3.	Italien
4.	Deutschland

Info: Zebco Sports Europe, Elsterbogen 12-14, 21255 Tostedt, info-de@zebco-europe.de, www.zebco-europe.com


----------



## Agalatze (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pressemeldung Zebco*

vielen dank für die info !
hat der uwe mal wieder gekämpft bis zum umkippen 
und constanze hatte ja ihr üersönliches glücksschwein den andy rathje dabei !
glückwunsch an die beider.
wie sah denn die platzierung der anderen deutschen so aus ?
mirko pludra,dieter usw...?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pressemeldung Zebco*

Habe nur die Pressemeldung von Zebco veröffentlicht, die anderen Teams haben nix gemeldet, also scheints denen nicht so wichtig zu sein.
Sorry, kann Dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Agalatze (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pressemeldung Zebco*

macht ja nix. spätestens nächstes wochenende weiss ich bescheid. werde dann mal kurz berichten. trotzdem vielen dank !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Pressemeldung Zebco*

Bescheid.


----------

